
Supercharging Tyk API Management with our first ever round of funding - elkinthewoods
https://tyk.io/blog/supercharging-tyk-with-our-first-ever-round-of-funding/
======
LeonidBugaev
What a huge difference from the standard corporate formal announcements.

That's HOW funding announcement should look like!

